# Question about LH surge



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I wondered if I could pick your brains about LH surges? After endless IVF we're trying au naturel for a bit and I've been using Clear Blue Digital OPKs (the ones with the smiley face). I detect a surge most months and the minute I do, I don't bother testing again. However this month, I wanted to see when it comes and goes. 

So I got no smiley on Sunday afternoon, a smiley Monday morning, (not one in the afternoon but I'd drunk quite a bit of fluid throughout the day) and a smiley Tuesday morning and afternoon. Based on this, do you think I would ovulate 12-36 hours after you last see it or when you first see it? Sorry for such a dense question. You think with what we'd been through, I'd know these things   I first saw it on day 12 and my AF is usually day 26/27 or 28.

Thanks a million   

Love pinot xx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Good question,

I wondered this myself but I read you should go from when you first see it. It worked for me doing it this way.

Good luck.

xx


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi Pinot

I would also get 2 days of smiley faces. I also wondered when I would actually ovulate relative to the first smiley - not sure I ever worked this out for sure if I'm honest.

You could try charting how long after the first smiley it takes for AF to arrive. I noticed that AF would come exactly 14 days after first smiley (regardless of how long cycle was - it varied) which made me think that the time to bd was as soon as possible after the smiley (maybe even the day before!!) to give the little swimmers time to get in place. Then again, if you are still getting smileys the day after does this mean that ovulation occurs the day after first smiley?? Either way, the swimmers will need time to get there!!! It's enough to drive you   !! 

Another theory is that it takes a while for the LH to get into your urine (and thus show as a smiley)...so it probably takes time after the peak for the hormone to clear out of the urine hence the positives for a day or two. It is most likely that it varies between women. Doing the deed everyday didn't seem to be working for us (and got to be a chore, I'm afraid). Every other day worked eventually - i guess we just got the timing spot on by chance.

Good luck


----------

